
Yoshinori Ohsumi of Japan Wins Nobel Prize in Medicine - igonvalue
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/science/yoshinori-ohsumi-nobel-prize-medicine.html
======
chewymouse
Duplicate with:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12627521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12627521)

